# New LLT home theater sub



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a couple of pics of the new sub I'm building for the home theater right now. It is going to be a coffee table when it is done. It will be downfiring with a MB Quart PWE-352 15" driver and the net volume after displacements is 5.4^ft and tuning is @21Hz. It models flat +/- 1.5db from 20 to 100Hz with an f3 point of 18Hz and good usable output to 15Hz. It will be receiving 500 watts from a rack mount amplifier. 95% of the box is at least 1-1/2" thick and braced so it should be stiff enough. It should be plenty capable the output I want in a 15' x 15' room.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice! It should get plenty low with room gain!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you just running the wiring from the amp to the sub under carpet or something? We have hardwood floors so no coffee table sub for me. I'm still using an old Ascendant Audio Atlas12 (2nd one produced by Chad) in the corner in a sealed 2cf enclosure...


----------

